# Cast a blank for me



## Paul in OKC (Nov 10, 2016)

Not any time soon, but I have had some ideas about some blanks I would like to make that require casting. I am not ready to take that jump, yet, so is there some one who would cast some blanks for me when I get ready, and how much would you charge. If you prefer, pm me and we can discuss from there. Thanks. (Clear casting)


----------



## faloia (Nov 13, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> Not any time soon, but I have had some ideas about some blanks I would like to make that require casting. I am not ready to take that jump, yet, so is there some one who would cast some blanks for me when I get ready, and how much would you charge. If you prefer, pm me and we can discuss from there. Thanks. (Clear casting)



I cast, what are you looking to get done?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. When I get my ideas finished...............


----------

